# Break Rotars



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

Has anyone experienced problems with the rotars on the 2001 Maxi's? I've had to replace the rotars every 20kilometers, always covered by warantee. The rotars kept warping. But, nearing the end of my warantee I've traded in for a 2003 SE. Love Nissan, just wish I hadn't had this problem. Has this happened to anyone else? Hope the new one won t give me the same problem.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2002)

A few have had that problem. It's because the brakes are pretty small for such a large car if the car is driven hard. A few high speed stops will do it.

However, of the SoCal Maxima guys, I don't think more than 2-3% have had this problem. Of the dozen of us at UCLA I don't think anyone has had the problem unless they beat on their car pretty hard.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2002)

*Brake Rotars*

Hi Brian,

Speaking with the service dept & the dealer. The only other incident similar to my problem was experienced by another one of their Infinity customer who had an G20. They were never able to rectify that problem either. 

I'm now going on 3,000K with my 2003 SE model and so far, tough wood, I haven't exerienced any problems with the brakes. I'm slowly rebuilding my confidence and hopefully will enjoy the new Maxi as much as I enjoyed my 94 Maxi. Now that was a ride.


----------

